# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | مرحباً رمضان | أحمد دعسان |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

نشيد
**{ مرحباً رمضان* *}
*

 *للفنان
أحمد دعسان
*




   

{ كلمات } *أ.مصطفى حسين زين الدين
*

  

{ ألحان } *أحمد دعسان
*
   

{ توزيع } *يزن نسيبة*

 
   

{ الاشراف العام } *عون القدومي*

 
 

{ الاشراف الفني } محمد الغرابلي

 
 

{ تم التسجيل في } 

استديوهات محمد الغرابلي للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن


 

 { تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي**
*

  

 
 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Mar7ban_Ramadan.mp3

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة كتير الانشودة يسلمو هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووو هدوء 

حلوة .. حبيتها  :Smile:

----------

